
Ask HN: Why Decentralization Matters? - joddystreet
I keep reading about the decentralized internet, internet monopolies, data privacy, ability to control the protocol, the network and that the pioners of the internet had a different vision.<p>I feel that it&#x27;s an important topic to explore and have a thought process around it.<p>But, I am missing the key building blocks for the idea and I am not able to build a narrative about the importance of decentralization or do we really need it?<p>I want to understand the topic from the first principles and the conflicting philosopihes around it.
======
zorkus
A lot of thought on that topic may exist here
[[https://redecentralize.org/](https://redecentralize.org/)]. Might be a good
reference point for you.

------
hans1729
SPOFs bad

